

Wordpress.com employee threatens "Game" blog owner with takedown - patrickg_zill
https://twitter.com/theplayerlife/status/418781614597242881

======
patrickg_zill
For sure, the blog in question is not one that many people would find
palatable. And, WP.com has the right to deny service to anyone.

But it strikes me the wrong way for an employee to publicly and actively seek
to shut down a blog because he personally disagrees with it.

From my perspective, with bloggers, the idea of Justice Brandeis is a good
one:

"If there be time to expose through discussion the falsehood and fallacies, to
avert the evil by the processes of education, the remedy to be applied is more
speech, not enforced silence. "

